# Some highlights from the Driffield Show.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 22, 2022)

Yesterday I went along to the Driffield Agricultural Show with my wife Liz, her sister Jill and Jill's son Michael. Lots of big machinery to look at, lots of high maintenance manicured farm animals and plenty of entertainment. Here is an account of some of my favourite bits.

Sheep dog trials.
Like you see on the telly but because of limited space, using geese and ducks instead of sheep. Regular one man and his dog stuff, herding the flock over a little bridge, through a tunnel and into a pen. The ducks were small enough to fit through the bars of the pen which made herding them into it a bit pointless really. I think that this might have been deliberate as the result was quite funny.

The Sheep Show.
Performed on a specially built stage on a curtain sided truck, a mixture of comedy and information involving trained sheep. Everything that you need to know about sheep breeds, wool and its applications, mutton and lamb, milk, cheese and lanolin. Finished with a shearing demonstration.

Terrier Racing.
At one end of the field we have a kind of winch, a Heath Robinson affair made out of repurposed bicycle parts. At the other end is a rag on the end of a long piece of string and a trap containing four Jack Russell terriers going apoplectic with excitement. Wind the handle, open the trap and much hilarity is the result. After the half a dozen or so doggies had run several times in different combinations, volunteers from the audience were brought in with various levels of success. You would think that after watching several races from the sidelines these guys would have some idea what to do but this wasn't always the case.

Dangerous Steve
One man motorcycle stunt demonstration. Steve wears a microphone and provides commentary as he performs acrobatics on a quad, two off road style motorcycles and a monocycle.




__





						Google Image Result for https://img.etimg.com/thumb/msid-76618741,width-640,height-480,imgsize-442880,resizemode-4/speed-over-distance.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				



He also juggles at the top of an unsupported ladder, rides a very tall unicycle and juggles with two balls and a chainsaw. Oh and he drove a motorcycle over a ramp with a blindfolded on.

So, plenty of fun to be had and a good day out. Had a cheese and onion pasty and came home with some jam.


----------

